

Java FormattedTextField (with MaskFormatter) implemented in JavaScript - serdarbicer
http://gergerconsulting.blogspot.com/2010/10/formattedtextfield-with-maskformatter.html

======
flatline
I don't get it - one of these posts was at the top of the front page the other
week. What's the big deal about reproducing a bit of Java functionality in a
few lines of JavaScript?

~~~
oozcitak
It appears that a few people are submitting every article in their company
blog to HN. Not sure how they get the upvotes though.

